# Need Trainer NJ



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey everyone,
I'm looking to switch up trainers and am located in bergen county NJ. Any info would help. Looking for something like a group trainer


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

Depending on what you need in a trainer, but I would look up John Soares and Beth Bradley in NNJ.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Are you near Blairstown??? I know several people in that area that have my pups do group stuff and compete in AKC events....

PHGSD works at the Blairstown Animal Hospital and knows about the AKC training group there.


Lee


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Blairstown is about 2 hours away.
I looked up John Soares but one of him programs said $6500!!!


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth Bradley.
Dog Obedience Training - Beth Bradley


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

I think you were looking at the Trainer Program (i.e. Career as a Trainer) rather than dog training.

Try this: http://www.johnsoaresk9training.com/training/rates/



Kaia9514 said:


> Blairstown is about 2 hours away.
> I looked up John Soares but one of him programs said $6500!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Francosaurus (May 26, 2016)

Beth Bradley!


----------

